# French tax on UK income, help needed



## ivi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have moved from UK to France but am still working in UK (commuting once every 2 weeks) and am paid in £.
I am also paying a tax in UK, but understand that I need to declare tax in France as well.

Can anyone give an advice on this, how to calculate what I owe in France?
Or recommend a good tax adviser?

I live in the Paris area.

Thanks,
Iva


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are "tax resident" in France then you need to file - and you may or may not need to "check out" of the UK and the UK tax system. There is a form that you file with the UK tax authorities to declare your new residence - but I'm not well versed in the UK tax system, so am hoping to flag down someone more familiar with the process.

The basic way that French taxes work is that you must declare your worldwide income. Then, for foreign source income, there is an additional form where you list which income comes from elsewhere, and categorize it according to the French tax treatment. For income you are paying tax on elsewhere, some of it is exempted from taxation and some of it is granted a credit equal to the French tax on that income. 

French tax declarations aren't due until May, so it will be late March or early April when the tax guides start appearing on the newsstands here. In the meantime, you may want to take a look at the guide to French taxation put out by the fisc (in English!) http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/deploiement/p1/fichedescriptive_1006/fichedescriptive_1006.pdf The document is a little bit dated, but the general principles still apply.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ivi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Bev,

Thanks a lot. In your opinion, I can do it all myself? No need for an accountant?

Iva


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your French is up to it, you might want to look into getting a French tax preparation software. ClickImpot is the one I'm familiar with - but I assume there are others. The software includes all the official instructions for all the forms, and if worse comes to worst, you can always go see your local tax inspector to ask for help. We've had a few reports of difficulties with the tax office, but generally, they seem to be pretty helpful if you go in to see them before a problem develops and just ask them to help you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ivi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Bev,

Thanks for that. I think I will try both office and ClickImpot . It is free so nothing to loose!

Thanks,
Iva


----------

